# On this day in 1978



## hitmouse (Mar 8, 2018)

the first episode of The Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy was broadcast on BBC Radio 4. 

I remember it clearly.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 8, 2018)

I write the 'On This Day' box calendar and I see that for today I was a good Hoopy Frood and used this fact!


----------



## Harpo (Mar 8, 2018)

The new series begins tonight at 6:30 on Radio 4, for anyone interested.

Back then, I missed the first episode but became a fan when it was repeated a few days later.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Mar 22, 2018)

REF: hitmouse. 
So do I.
Sitting in my bedroom with my ears glued to my old Grundig radio.
I think you can get them all now on CD.


----------

